# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Australians for Mental Health

## Member11

> For too long, Australians living with mental ill health have been neglected by successive governments. The situation is dire. We need to act now to solve this crisis.
> 
> We are Australians for Mental Health, a grass roots, community driven advocacy campaign. The campaign will empower Australians to compel all political parties ahead of the next federal election to make mental health a priority, address the chronic shortage of funding and services for mental health in Australia, and help end the stigma and shame associated with seeking help for mental ill health.
> 
> Mental ill health will affect around half of all Australians at some stage in their life. Too often, they suffer in silence. AFMH will provide a strong and uniting voice for every Australian affected, directly or indirectly, by mental ill health, and advocate for change.
> 
> Weâre crowdfunding right now to make the roll out of this campaign possible. Your donations are crucial to ensure the success of this campaign.
> 
> Help us make Australians for Mental Health a reality. Give to our crowdfunding campaign.
> ...

----------

